# TiVo Reps, Xfinity on demand rollout timetable?



## rick123 (Dec 9, 2004)

Would it be possible for a TiVo rep to comment on the approximate rollout timetable for "the rest of us"? I am apparently in a non-rollout area of southern NH 03087 surrounded by those with access. Since my town and a few others were left out I'm guessing our access is more difficult and we will be at the tail end...

So, when is the expected tail end of the rollout, that time when all Comcast customers will be enabled?

Thanks,


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Obviously not a TiVo rep, but it would be up to Comcast to announce it or at least give TiVo the go ahead.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

The only official announcement was that it will be available in 15 of Comcast's major markets.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

Why would Tivo know Comcast's plans?


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

OP, you need to go over to Comcast's VOD forum and ask them.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

rick123 said:


> Would it be possible for a TiVo rep to comment on the approximate rollout timetable for "the rest of us"? I am apparently in a non-rollout area of southern NH 03087 surrounded by those with access. Since my town and a few others were left out I'm guessing our access is more difficult and we will be at the tail end...
> 
> So, when is the expected tail end of the rollout, that time when all Comcast customers will be enabled?
> 
> Thanks,


Do you know you are not in the service area because you don't have the app or were you told this by a Tivo rep? I had both a Tivo and a Comcast rep tell me I wasn't in the area even though I was and I had the app on my Tivo.


----------



## jakerock (Dec 9, 2002)

If you are in an area that gets VOD with a comcast cable box (is there any place that doesn't?) and in the general area where it has been released on TiVo it seems like you should be OK to go. I don't think that there is any special hardware or network requirement (I should say that as an engineer I can't think of any requirement that should be needed).


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

jakerock said:


> If you are in an area that gets VOD with a comcast cable box (is there any place that doesn't?) and in the general area where it has been released on TiVo it seems like you should be OK to go. I don't think that there is any special hardware or network requirement (I should say that as an engineer I can't think of any requirement that should be needed).


IP backchannel and comcast's vod tivo app is all that should be needed.


----------



## jakerock (Dec 9, 2002)

That's what I thought. If it is enabled in places around a location, it is hard to believe that it wouldn't be for the entire area served by a specific Comcast entity.


----------



## rick123 (Dec 9, 2004)

Prior to Comcast taking over, those towns in southern NH that were previously serviced by adelphia seem to have been left out of the Boston rollout. I imagine it is some type compatibility issue...


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

jakerock said:


> That's what I thought. If it is enabled in places around a location, it is hard to believe that it wouldn't be for the entire area served by a specific Comcast entity.


I think the cable boxes get on demand via Qam while Tivo is IP backchannel two different technologies.


----------



## CharlesH (Aug 29, 2002)

ajwees41 said:


> I think the cable boxes get on demand via Qam while Tivo is IP backchannel two different technologies.


More specifically, the content is delivered by QAM for both the set-top box and TiVo, but the cable box uses Docsis (cable data) for the back (control) channel, and TiVo uses an Internet connection (which need not be from Comcast). So while the content is sent the same way in both cases, the Comcast cable system has to be updated to accept control commands from the Internet.


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

rick123 said:


> Prior to Comcast taking over, those towns in southern NH that were previously serviced by adelphia seem to have been left out of the Boston rollout. I imagine it is some type compatibility issue...


I'm curious- are those areas that got left out using moto or cisco hardware for their leased boxes?


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

MichaelK said:


> I'm curious- are those areas that got left out using moto or cisco hardware for their leased boxes?


shouldn't matter on leased boxes since it tivo with a cable card and isn't cable card just the encryption?


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

ajwees41 said:


> shouldn't matter on leased boxes since it tivo with a cable card and isn't cable card just the encryption?


I'm wondering if the head end equipment matters. If they lease cisco then they likely have a cisco head end. If they lease moto then they likely have a moto head end. (likely = almost certainly?)

I have the impression (maybe wrongly so) that comcast is more moto then cisco at this point. So it makes me wonder if they only went through the effort to get their systems (software or whatever else is involved) updated for roll out on moto head ends only and not cisco.

Just all speculation on my part- but if they had to pay moto to update their headend software and that covers 80-90% of their headends- would they bother to pay cisco to update their minority of headends also? On the other hand - it could all be that the seachange people serve both cisco and moto and comcast just had to pay seachange to update their software and it will work on any headend that had comcast software.


----------



## bikegeek (Dec 28, 2006)

rick123 said:


> Prior to Comcast taking over, those towns in southern NH that were previously serviced by adelphia seem to have been left out of the Boston rollout. I imagine it is some type compatibility issue...


Same issue in Amesbury, MA. I used to be Adelphia and have no VOD.


----------



## johnh123 (Dec 7, 2000)

I wonder what the hold up is for further rollouts.


----------



## rick123 (Dec 9, 2004)

We have a non HD Scientific Atlanta box they said we had to take. We don't currently use it, but would have to if we wanted non HD VOD.


----------



## bikegeek (Dec 28, 2006)

Anyone in the southern NH former Adelphia territory seeing the Xfinity on Demand and is it working? I am in Amesbury, MA and I see it but get GSM-7 errors.


----------



## DPhillips (Jun 15, 2010)

I'm in Windham NH, former Adelphia, SA/Cisco gear and it showed up the same time as MLBTV. I get GSM errors (think I've seen 7s and 2s) as well but haven't motivated to pursue a resolution. Tivo web page still states unavailable for my zip.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

MichaelK said:


> I'm wondering if the head end equipment matters. If they lease cisco then they likely have a cisco head end. If they lease moto then they likely have a moto head end. (likely = almost certainly?)
> 
> I have the impression (maybe wrongly so) that comcast is more moto then cisco at this point. So it makes me wonder if they only went through the effort to get their systems (software or whatever else is involved) updated for roll out on moto head ends only and not cisco.
> 
> Just all speculation on my part- but if they had to pay moto to update their headend software and that covers 80-90% of their headends- would they bother to pay cisco to update their minority of headends also? On the other hand - it could all be that the seachange people serve both cisco and moto and comcast just had to pay seachange to update their software and it will work on any headend that had comcast software.


not necessarily Cox is using Cisco hardware in all systems even those with Motorola boxes. They are for the whole home dvr.


----------



## Tico (Dec 10, 2002)

ajwees41 said:


> not necessarily Cox is using Cisco hardware in all systems even those with Motorola boxes. They are for the whole home dvr.


Doesn't apply in this situation. The Whole Home boxes use IP for everything (except video Qam's) and don't actually connect to anything at the HeadEnd like a traditional box does.


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

Comcast has been doing a lot of enabling the Xfinity app to work with more of their markets lately, including Scientific Atlanta and Cisco areas. I'd highly recommend contacting ComcastTeds on the Comcast forums to find out more info and have a better chance at getting a time table. I'm using the app right now and I have a Cisco cablecard and haven't had any problems.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

LOL, they've been rolling this out for what, 2 years now? Pretty much as I predicted way back when it was said that Comcast was managing the rollout.

Still no VOD love in the ATL on Tivo.


----------



## clydesam (Nov 17, 2003)

Woke up this morning and found after waiting for several years TiVo on demand is available. I live in Doraville Ga .15 miles north of Atlanta.Finally


----------



## buscuitboy (Aug 8, 2005)

Yea, I got this last week too and it works GREAT. No problems at all on all 3 of my Premieres. I didn't have to call Comcast to get this working or activated in any way. It just showed up and started working right away. A pleasant surprise (considering how Comcast operates at times). Will make me keep Comcast a bit longer here. 

My ONLY complaint is I just wish they would allow you to resume an OnDemand selection more than 24hrs. Fortunately, its fairly easy to navigate and fast forward again within a selection (15 mins at a time if needed). I'm not gonna complain too much though as it took several years to get this so will take what I can get.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

A number of channels, like Fox and NBC won't let you fast forward.


----------

